# My Song To All Of You In DC



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

I had had a very bad day in school about the new car. There is a certain Professor who dislikes me very much. I shall call him "Prof." There is however, another name in the Romanian language which is better suited to him, but I will be nice.

Prof took me away from my classmates to ask me questions. He asked how I had received the car. I shall put this in play form so as to make it clear.

Prof: So how did you get a car like that? Those are very expensive, you know.

Cat: My parents paid for it.

Prof: Are you sure? 

Cat: Is this of your business?

Prof: Yes, it is. And I happen to know your parents are not here to buy you a car, so that is a lie. Now, Catina, I am not buying that old great-aunt crap either. Tell me what is going on and how did you get that car? 

Cat: How is this your business? 

Prof: I am asking the questions, not you. How did you get that car?

Cat: This is not your business and I do not like being named a liar. I shall speak to the Dean of Women of you. You are insulting and I have had enough of you.

Prof: This isn't over, Catina.

Cat: You are damned right it is not over!

I left and went to the Dean. She was very upset with this. The University knows of my situation of attending DA. 

They will speak to him of this. I apologize for cursing but I was quite angry. 

I meant to post this song for my new citizenship but KatieH said it is appropriate for anything, such as relationships, and any of trials.

Now because of my encounter, I see this website brings me light.

Please don't let the light go out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yZ1zxtbOJE

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2013)

Cat, this is shocking.  Good for you for reporting it!  The professor had no right to ask those questions.  Your car was none of his business.  Plus, his questions were discriminatory and probably illegal.

Love the song, keep lighting the candles, Cat!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

It seems that young Romanian women come here on the premise of being married to older American men. It is true.

Some of we young women do not come here for this. I shall not accept of being called a liar. I came here for DA and my education. I have a duty to my family and I must succeed to it.

I hope I do not offend of anyone, but he made me very angry. He is not a good American.

Thank you, Dawgluver. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

Catina, You were right to stand up for yourself. That professor was in  the wrong. Your life is no one's business but yours. I hope the Dean will  take appropriate actions.
You have nothing to apologize for.
By the way, great song! I sure do miss Mary Travers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good for you, Cat!  I'm so glad you reported this.

And I love the song, thank you!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Good for you Cat. It sounds like this prof. was trying to exert some kind of bullying influence over you. Way to go standing your ground.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2013)

You did the exact right thing.  Brava!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful song, Cat.  It can inspire in so many ways.

I'm appalled at how your prof behaved.  He was totally out of line and you were right to call him on it and report him.  Perhaps he's jealous that you have the intelligence and means to take good care of yourself and DA.  Just for "giggles" you should see what kind of car he drives.  It might be a piece of junk.  If so, you will at least get a small chuckle out of an otherwise unpleasant experience.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow Cat .. the nerve of some people !!

#1 it's not his business .... #2 it's not his business ..  #3 it's not his business ... I guess you can see where I'm going with this !

Good on you for reporting him .. unbelievable how some people can be so rude and stick their noses where they do not belong and also to make assumptions .. just unreal !

Hang in there .. as you can see from this forum, not everyone is so rude.

Stand your ground and enjoy that new car !!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the support. Mamma and DA said I was right to do so. He said nothing of this today, so I do not know if the Dean spoke to him yet.

I will be honest. When I saw him today, I wished I could poke his eye out with my pen. Then I felt badly and apologized to God for wishing to harm him.

I am glad you all liked my song! 

Thank you!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> I wished I could poke his eye out with my pen.


No need to ruin a perfectly good pen on the likes of him.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoot said:


> No need to ruin a perfectly good pen on the likes of him.



I did not think of that. You are correct!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

Cat, I'm very impressed with your poise and confidence in asserting yourself. I'm sure your parents and DA are very proud of you and knew when they sent you here that you would be able to take care of yourself. Good job 

And I love Peter, Paul and Mary. Good choice


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you! I try to do well. Mamma and DA were satisfied with me. Oh, Katie H, he drives a Mercedes SEL 500. 

I should ask him of that!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you! I try to do well. Mamma and DA were satisfied with me. Oh, Katie H, he drives a Mercedes SEL 500.
> 
> I should ask him of that!
> 
> ...



Ask him if his wife bought it for him...no Prof can afford that!  I know, I'm mean!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ask him if his wife bought it for him...no Prof can afford that!  I know, I'm mean!



That is very funny! 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm very proud of your handling of this.  Don't let anyone bully you, ever!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you! 

Is it illegal in this country to sell rude old men on Ebay?

Just joking! It is perhaps the better alternative to poking his eye out, yes?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it illegal in this country to sell rude old men on Ebay?
> 
> ...



Otherwise there would be lots of EBay "widows" out there!!  Hmmm...I wonder how much I could get for Shrek...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 12, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it illegal in this country to sell rude old men on Ebay?
> 
> ...


It's not illegal in Canada. They get sent to either Nunavut or Toronto.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm appalled at that Prof's behavior, but very proud of the way you took care of him Cat.  If he thought you were a shy, easy target because you've been here only a few years he certainly learned differently.  Serves him right!  Hopefully the Dean set him straight in no uncertain terms.  




Hoot said:


> ...By the way, great song! I sure do miss Mary Travers.


Me too Hoot, me too.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh no! I did not know she is passed away. This is very sad. I like them very much.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

I learned this song on my acoustic guitar and played it for DA! She had tears of it, she loved it so much.

Sometimes there seems to be nothing better than to make DA happy!

I wish she were younger so that I could spend more time with her, but I am very grateful for every second of being with her.

With love,
~Cat


----------

